
Top Security Firm May Be Leaking 'Terabytes' of Confidential Data - knappe
http://gizmodo.com/top-security-firm-may-be-leaking-terabytes-of-confident-1797667775
======
royfire
[https://www.carbonblack.com/2017/08/09/directdefense-
incorre...](https://www.carbonblack.com/2017/08/09/directdefense-incorrectly-
asserts-architectural-flaw-in-cb-response/)

